# Legacy systems



## Kimmeh (Apr 15, 2008)

Doing some assignment work and i am really struggling.

I have to:

Using relevant examples from three different business sectors:

illustrate how legacy systems, emerging technologies, or a combination of the two can enable organisations to achieve their objectives
explain how integration between legacy systems and emerging technologies can be achieved
discuss the pros and cons of replacing legacy systems with new technology.

Any help is much appreciated.

& no I am not asking you to do it for me.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
How about this example for the public sector?
http://www.publictechnology.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=2140

http://www.at.capgemini.com/m/at/cs/HM_Revenue__amp__Customs.pdf

Richard


----------

